# University of Texas going smoke free.



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

It seem's if you want your $30 million in grants from a cancer research group, you need to go smoke free.

University of Texas implements campus smoking ban - YNN - Your News Now


----------



## DwnWthVwls (Dec 9, 2012)

Yeah, I just moved to Austin and I heard about this also. A friend of mine is a professor there and he likes to go outside and smoke his pipe in between classes. He is actually considering quitting and moving to a different school because of this.


----------



## Livin' Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

Ah, the People's Republic of Austin, gotta love it.

I have no problem with designating a smoking area--few things are more irritating than having to hold my breath while walking through a cloud of inferior cigarette smoke right outside the entrance of a building--but outright banning it on the premises when there are far more reasonable compromises that allow everyone their personal freedom is just ridiculous.


----------



## SystemError (Apr 9, 2012)

They are doing the same thing in CA


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

They did this at the University of Michigan a couple years ago. No smoking on any university property, this includes the university golf course, tailgating and on campus.


----------



## lasix (Mar 25, 2012)

What is this world coming to?


----------



## B.L. Sims (Jan 14, 2010)

And the intolerence of the "tolerant" rolls on...


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

Did it at Iowa state like two or three years ago. No big deal in my opinion, there's plenty of property adjacent to campus for people to smoke. Plus, its not uber enforced, I still see students smoking on campus all the time.


----------



## Phreebooter (Nov 1, 2012)

I really enjoyed my time at Univ of TX and was a cigarette smoker the entire time (no longer). I prefer the middle ground or compromise with the designated smoking areas. Even as a smoker, I didn't appreciate walking down the crowded sidewalks with a smoker in front of me crop dusting me with second hand smoke. I've also been burned by a smoker's cigarette cherry walking among the crowds on campus. So I hope to see them stick to the first stage with designated smoking areas.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

As far as I can tell, this is happening all over and it is not just grant money blackmail.


----------



## abhoe (Feb 29, 2012)

People still smoke on campus. Turns out college doesn't issue detentions.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

abhoe said:


> People still smoke on campus. Turns out college doesn't issue detentions.


You are lucky! The campus police at FIU in Miami are all duly sworn Metro-Dade police officers. They are hard on vehicle/traffic violations and,,,smoking violations. Do not want to say how I know this.


----------



## joshuarodger (Jun 20, 2012)

silly democratic t-sips.


----------



## Themadlbb (Feb 8, 2012)

Sucks kinda, but mostly for student with on campus housing who just want a quick smoke on their balcony or whatever. For everyone else, there are tons of places you can smoke really close to campus. Fortunately I graduated from there a while ago, so it doesn't affect me.


----------

